

Cases and controversies: Not your typical grand jury investigation - nkurz
http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/11/cases-and-controversies-not-your-typical-grand-jury-investigation/

======
icantthinkofone
Interesting but it doesn't matter. Attacking a police officer is never a good
idea and bad things will happen to you. No decent, moral, law-abiding citizen
or society would ever defend the actions of Brown or think Wilson did anything
wrong in defending himself.

~~~
Mithaldu
As a german, who in 33 years, has only one single police ticket to his name
(riding a bicycle with earphones in on both sides), your comment has a
distinctly 1984ish quality to me and everything about this situation feels
incredibly wrong.

I don't defend any of Brown's actions for obvious reasons, and don't blame
Wilson since he acted the best standard that can be expected of him. As a
specific criticism of the situation however i have to offer that your
country's judicial system has massively failed in setting up better
expectations of police officers by failing to create a less dangerous social
climate, by failing to provide adequate training in diffusing situations and
by being entirely too lenient and accepting of casual homicide.

~~~
icantthinkofone
This is typical of what I read every day from the minority opinion that wants
to place blame on the police for the violent actions of a criminal in the act
of committing a crime while, at the same time, stating the officer is correct
and the criminal is wrong. How can you talk out of both sides of your mouth at
the same time?

